# Kaskaskia Valley gets a new boxcar



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought a couple of acrylic car kits from Andrè Schofield (Lkydvl). They are basically an inside form for a 30' boxcar.










It's a neat concept, as it gives you a nice form with everything square. It is very strong and has a nice heft.


I got some 1/16" scribed siding from MicroMark and used it to cover the form. It's only 3 1/2" wide, so I need to add a bit more than 5 pieces for each side.










A roof was built from .060" styrene sheet and some .250" x .060" strips.









I used some of the boxcar door parts from Ozark, and built the rest using some styrene strips I had.










Built some ladders with styrene and brass. Got some poling pockets from Rodney - VERY nice stuff.









A coat of ruddy brown primer and I added the roof walk from some strip wood. Ric sent me some decals.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

VERY nice work Bruce, as usual. You are one busy guy!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

very nice! 
thats a great idea..using the acrylic form.. 
what do you use to glue the wood strips to the form? 

Scot


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. 

I used some Welder contact cement for gluing the siding to the acrylic. However, other parts are glued using 3M Emblem Adhesive - I really like it.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce, 
Outstanding work! Inspiring. 
Best, 
TJ


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I do love your work Bruce. Keep them coming. Everyone benefits from your ideas.

Doc


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work! As usual you set a high standard for the rest of us! That seems to a easy to replicate cars. What did you do for the undercarriage? 

Ted.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

That's really sharp Bruce. Very fine work as always.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job, Bruce. 

It actually reminded me of Jeff Saxton's 'Budget Boxcar' kits for the Fn3 crowd. He started with a rectangular box made of 1/4" luan plywood which was solid and square. Then his kits required you to add the siding, doors, roof... etc. Just like yours!


----------

